# Still geese around



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Talked to a friend that said there are about 500 juvys using a waterfowl prodution near overly. They have been around for 3 days now. i might have to check that out for my self.

I also hope this cold front will bring some geese down with it. If they aren't in the nesting grounds by now.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

My roomates went to the rugby area this weekend and they were also up by minot and they said that there are still snows around that area. They also spotted a flock of birds on the ground near hillsboro. Go out and get em.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Report from VC was that a huntable number of birds was observed near Laverne over the weekend. I'm not sure what this guys definition of "huntable" is but i can't imagine there are too many hanging out.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

I have been hunting the last 2 days after i got word that there were geese around the overly area. I didn't really think there were many around but i thought i would try. I went out sunday and just as turned off highway 5 towards willow city i found geese on the ground. I made an attempt to pass shoot some but as i closed the car door they all got up. There were about 2000 sitting there. So o followed them to the south and watched them land over a pasture hill. I wasn't sure what they were landing on but i wanted to check it out. So while i was walking out there i watched about 5k pile into it. Then more and more landed. So i went over the hill and saw about 10k birds sititng on a pond. i looked down the hill and about 40 yards there were geese. I stood up and shoot into them and had 3 fall and then picked out 2 more that were flying. I watched them circle for about 10 minutes and i knew they wanted back in. So i ran to the truck and grabbed the 50 north winds that i was too lazy to take out from our last hunt. (good thing i didn't take them back to the storage shed).So i set them up and shot 8 more geese within like 15 minutes before getting hit by a hail storm. I went back the next day and they were sitting on the slough ajdacent to the one i hunted on before. So i used the same tacktic and shot 7 more yesterday. Well i will report more if i go out hunting again.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I saw a small flock while playing golf at Edgewood. It is much easier to hit that little white ball then it is to try to knock down those SOB's.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I saw about 150 s&b's on highway 2 about 3 miles east of Leeds. They are on the south side of the road in a wheat field.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Still shooting geese in the bottineau-willow city area. 2 monday, didn't go tuesday, wendsday i got 5, thursday 3, Friday 11. I have just been lucky on coming across the hot spots. Other wise i think i would be getting nothing.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Buddy and I found a field with about 20 ross mixed in with a flock of canadas. His dad pushed them over us and we each picked up one. Those geese are still east of Leeds and I also saw a few on 281 up by Carrington today.


----------

